# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Bebe në epruvetë edhe tek ne, fekondim artificial për 14 gra

## ALBA

Nga provëza në barkun e nënës. Nuk bëhet fjalë për leksionet e Mjekësisë moderne, as për ligjin e sapomiratuar që shuajti polemikat e para tre viteve. Bebet e para shqiptare që janë krijuar në epruveta priten të lindin pas disa muajsh. Në një intervistë eskluzive për Gazetën, mjeku i njohur Orion Gliozheni rrëfen eksperiencën e veçantë me nënat e para shqiptare që i janë nënshtruar fekondimit artificial, emocionet e kësaj përvoje krejt të re, por që ka gëzuar më se një dyzinë çiftesh, mohuar për t'u bërë prindër natyralisht, trokitjet e bashkëshortëve të lodhur nga medikamentet e sorrollatjet e kushtueshme përtej kufirit dhe përgjigja optimiste e doktorit shqiptar. Si filloi gjithçka më pas në klinikën private, inisiativa tashmë e mbështetur me ligj, sukseset e para, reagimet, ndjekja e mëpasme e shtatzënive dhe 2 dështime, gjithsesi të parashikueshme edhe në shtatzëni normale. "Harta" e grave që do bëhen nëna në sajë të laboratorit përfshin thuajse gjithë Shqipërinë.Doktor Gliozheni tentoni për herë të dytë për të realizuar fekondimin artificial. E sukseshme kjo tentativë? Po unë mund ta konsideroj të tillë. Inisiativa është tërësisht private.Janë 14 gra shqiptare, tashmë shtatzëna nëpërmjet fekondimit in vitro. Janë në muajt e parë të shtatzënisë, meqë dhe ligji s'ka shumë që është miratuar. Pa humbur modestinë treguesit janë mjaft optimistë. Sepse rezultatet më të mira të kësaj teknike në Evropë luhaten te 30 përqindëshi, domethënë aplikimi është i sukseshëm në 30 për qind të çifteve që tentojnë. Ndërsa ne kemi arritur deri në 40 për qind. Shumë nga pacientet kishin tentuar dhe më parë në klinika të huaja, por pa rezultat. Por përpjekjet u kurorëzuan këtu. Konkretisht, gratë që i janë nënshtruar kësaj teknike, çfarë moshe kanë? Deri në 40 vjeç. Pas kësaj moshe të dhënat janë pesimiste dhe rezultatet të ulëta. Të gjitha shtazanitë kanë ecur normalisht pas momentit të konfirmimit? Kemi tentuar në 36 gra, 16 janë realizuar. Ndërsa 2 prej tyre kanë dështuar, por kjo nuk ka ardhur prej metodës. Nëse konfirmohet shtazania, qoftë kjo edhe In Vitro, shanset për të lindur apo për të bërë abort janë të njëjta me ato të një barre normale. Çfarë problemesh kanë ato çifte që i nënshtrohen fekondimit artificial? Rastet mund të jenë të natyrave të ndryshme. Mund të bëhet nënë në sajë të kësaj teknike një grua që, për shembull ka bërë barrë dy herë jashtë mitre dhe i janë hequr tubat ose një grua që ka kaluar infeksion të rëndë gjinekologjik dhe për pasojë i ka tubat të dëmtuara ose nga ana tjetër rastet kur burri ka probleme, pasi është nën parametrat normalë të fertilitetit, kane shanse për ta arritur një shtatzëni. Në përgjithësi, nëse steriliteti në një popullatë llogaritet 10 deri në 12 për qind, afërsisht gjysma e tyre ka nevojë për një fekondim artificial. Rastet janë trajtuar në klinikën tuaj private. Sa u kushton kjo çifteve shqiptare ose jo-shqiptare, meqë jashtë ka polemika këtu mund të drejtohen dhe të huajt apo jo? Kjo është një metodë e kushtueshme dhe shpenzimet janë në funksion të teknikës që përdoret, por unë mund të them që këtu realizohet kundrejt një shifre më të ulët se në shumicën e klinikave perëndimore. Ndërsa përsa i përket çifteve, mund të trajtojmë edhe të huajt, pse jo. ro/ro (GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## MisCongeniality

> _Postuar më parë nga ALBA_ 
> *Sa u kushton kjo çifteve shqiptare ose jo-shqiptare, meqë jashtë ka polemika këtu mund të drejtohen dhe të huajt apo jo? Kjo është një metodë e kushtueshme dhe shpenzimet janë në funksion të teknikës që përdoret, por unë mund të them që këtu realizohet kundrejt një shifre më të ulët se në shumicën e klinikave perëndimore. Ndërsa përsa i përket çifteve, mund të trajtojmë edhe të huajt, pse jo. ro/ro (GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)*


Sa lezetshem i ka rene anash e anash kesaj pyetjeje. Te duket sikur ka dhene pergjigje pa dhene pergjigje sepse lexuesi akoma nuk e di se sa kushton kjo procedure ne Shqiperi...vetem qe eshte me e lire. Sa me e lire? 1 dollar me e lire? Lol!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga MisCongeniality_ 
> *Sa lezetshem i ka rene anash e anash kesaj pyetjeje. Te duket sikur ka dhene pergjigje pa dhene pergjigje sepse lexuesi akoma nuk e di se sa kushton kjo procedure ne Shqiperi...vetem qe eshte me e lire. Sa me e lire? 1 dollar me e lire? Lol!*


Me sa kam dëgjuar "In Vitro Fertilization" në Shqipëri shkon 5000$. 
Në Greqi  3000 $. 
Ndërsa USA besoj mban rekord me 12.000 $. 
Në çmim përfshihen edhe medikamentet që duhet të merren gjatë proçedurës.

Shumë kushton në fakt, por gjene mirë, sepse ka shpresa për ata çifte që dëshirojnë të kenë një fëmijë.

----------


## Zani

Nuk e di po mua Glozhenet me shoke me duken matrapaze.Trumbetojne me te madhe gjera qe gjithandej njihen prej shume kohesh.Eh...
Dhe paraja,si paraja
Lajthit dhe burra te tjere...

----------


## maratonomak

kam degjuar per nje maternitet [Koco Glozheni] qe kryhen fekondime artificiale , dhe thuhet se mungesa e laboratoreve perkates per kete specialitet mjekesor e ul ndjeshem suksesin per shtazani artficiale , gjithashtu kam degjuar edhe per raste te femijeve [te deformuar] nga shtazani te ketill lloji , dhe per me shume thuhet qe cmimi qe duhet te paguash per kete , nese mund ta quajme[ operacion ]  eshte i larte dhe pothuajse i njejte me ato klikika mjekesore te huaja ;

me jepni informacionin e duhur per keto gjera ju lutem shume , dhe do ishte shume mire nese jipeshin lajme nga ato cifte qe e kane provuar kete metode dhe per kete maternitetin ne shqiperi qe shkruajta me siper ;


per te mos hapur nje teme te re mbi kete ceshtje mjekesore do ju lutesha shume te me jipni informacione me hollesi mbi kete teme;

sa kushton kjo metode mjekesore ne shqiperi dhe ne greqi?


sa % sukses ka?

pasi behet fekondimi artificial , duhet patjeeter te ndiqet nga i njejti gjinekolog i cili ka kryer proceduren mjekesore apo mund ta ndjeke edhe nje gjinekolog tjeter ?


ne studimet qe jane bere kohet e fundit rezultoi qe grate qe kryjne kete procedure mjekesore , rezikohen nga kanceri ne miter dhe kjo stimulohet kryeshit nga ilacet , sa e vertete eshte kjo ?


sa perqindje suksesi ka nje cift qe ka mbi 6 vjet qe nuk kane bere femije ne menyre natyrale , duke pasur parasysh qe edhe gruaja ka probleme [ infeksione dhe hepatit B] , kurse burri ka vetem nje sasi te vogel spermatozoide [ vetem 5 milione deri ne 2.50 milione ] ?

sa % sukses mund te kemi nese burri redukton cigaren , stresin dhe lodhjen fizike shkaqet kryesore per infertilitet , nese perpiqemi ne menyre natyrale ?


do ju isha shume mirenjohes nese jipni informacione te hollesishme dhe mundesisht nga cifte qe e kane perjetuar kete pervoje mjekesore .

flm per vemendjen tuaj.

----------


## q.b

kot flasın keta te gthe numer 1 ne bote per ivf donacjon dhe zgjedhje gjinie eshte qipro turke. Une kam 3 vajza dhe doja nje djale. Nje familje qe kishte qene ne Qipro per percakt gjinie dhe kishte pas sukses me rekomandoi qipron turke. Me dha numrin e kordinatorit te pacienteve shqiptar ne ate klinike te qipros. İshte nje djale fantastik kordinatori nga tirana qe punon ne kliniken e ivf it te qipros. Shkova edhe une dhe tash kam 2 djem. Nuk kam pare akoma klinike me te organizuar dhe profesionale se klinika e Qipros turke. Kuzhdo qe deshiron te percaktoi gjinine e femijes ose te provoj ıvf me donacion jua keshilloi dhe te jeni te sigurte qe do te keni sukses. Personi qe punon si kordinator i pacienteve shqiptar ne kliniken e qipros quhet Gerdi Biraçi. Eshte nje djale fantastik dhe shume i ndershem. Po ju jap edhe numrin e tij qe te komunikoni me te. 00905338387884. Mos humbni kohe o shqiptar vetem ne qipro keni sukses.

----------


## Sayan2003

> kot flasın keta te gthe numer 1 ne bote per ivf donacjon dhe zgjedhje gjinie eshte qipro turke. Une kam 3 vajza dhe doja nje djale. Nje familje qe kishte qene ne Qipro per percakt gjinie dhe kishte pas sukses me rekomandoi qipron turke. Me dha numrin e kordinatorit te pacienteve shqiptar ne ate klinike te qipros. İshte nje djale fantastik kordinatori nga tirana qe punon ne kliniken e ivf it te qipros. Shkova edhe une dhe tash kam 2 djem. Nuk kam pare akoma klinike me te organizuar dhe profesionale se klinika e Qipros turke. Kuzhdo qe deshiron te percaktoi gjinine e femijes ose te provoj ıvf me donacion jua keshilloi dhe te jeni te sigurte qe do te keni sukses. Personi qe punon si kordinator i pacienteve shqiptar ne kliniken e qipros quhet Gerdi Biraçi. Eshte nje djale fantastik dhe shume i ndershem. Po ju jap edhe numrin e tij qe te komunikoni me te. 00905338387884. Mos humbni kohe o shqiptar vetem ne qipro keni sukses.


Sa kushto gjith procedura dhe sa dit duhet me nejt ne qipron turke?

----------


## q.b

une 20 dite ndenja duke filluar nga dita e pare e ciklit por persa i perket çmimeve varet nga proçesi qe deshironi te beni sepse ka shume proçese qe bejne atje me donacjon pa donacjon me gjini pa gjini. zakonisht i kane komplet paketa me gjithe hotel dhe taksine qe ju shoqeron ne qipro analizat dhe cdo gje. po te telefononi ne numrin qe kam shkruajtur me siper te atij kordinatorit atje Gerdi Biraçi ai ju sqaron cdo gje. mund ta telefononi edhe ne viber ne te njejtin numer. AI JU SQARON CDO GJE NE DETAJE. Jua keshilloi te gjiithe shqiptareve ate klinike. jane shume te suksesshem.

----------


## q.b

kot lodheni me keta njerez. keta jane te gjithe matrapaza. une e kam provuar shume here k keta kot pa ldhje jane. pastaj prej nje familje mora nje rekomandim per nje klinike ne qipron turke qe eshte ne kete fushe prej 20 vjetesh. shkova atje dhe tashti kam 2 djem si drita. ishin vertet shume profesional. kishin edhe nje perkthyes nga tirana per pacientet shqiptar. quhet Gerdi Biraçi. Numri i telefonit te tij eshte 00905338387884. ta rekomandoj sepse jan vertet fantastik. te njejtin numer perdor edhe per viber.

----------

